# Abacos @ X-mas/New Years vs other destinations



## ArgleBargle (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi

looking to charter over the (admittedly high season) xmas new years break and considering Abacos. wondering about weather (esp is it ever really actually uncomfortably cool? high winds?) and buzy-ness of Abacos charters.

alternatively how crowded are the BVIs that time of year these days? i've been before but in late january a few years ago and it was crowded enough.

did Phuket, Thailand same time last year and it was awesome, but looking for something different.

other suggestions for less crowded but reasonably sheltered charter destinations with good weather that time of year? (was also considering Baja, but i see Moorings base has closed. boo.)

thanks!!

(PS: i did review older posts and found a couple of relevant ones, but looking for more/different/specific opinions)


----------



## Tim R. (Mar 23, 2003)

I think the Abacos are pretty chilly that time of year. I think their high season starts around April 1st. We chartered three in 2006 and it was very nice.

St. Vincent and the Grenedines would be nice. We went there in Feb a few years ago. Great trade wind sailing. Some nice islands. Definitely a step up from the BVIs from a sailing experience point of view.


----------



## boatpoker (Jul 21, 2008)

Abacos at that time of year ... never wore more than T-shirts and shorts

But then again I'm Canadian


----------



## deeman (Jul 9, 2011)

It does really depend. We have been in the area twice during the Christmas break. Once it was very low 70's and super windy. Beaches were empty since it was too chilly to layout or swim. Second time (this past Christmas) and it was pretty darn nice. High 70's and I think we got lucky since the winds were not crazy like they normally this time of year. I do think it's a gamble. 

I would guess the BVI's would be less risky and more predictable.

Good luck!


----------



## night0wl (Mar 20, 2006)

That time of year is interesting. It can be warm....but there are cold fronts that dip down every 4-5 days. THey last 2 days or so, in which time the wind shifts from SE to strong NE. When the winds NE, the gulfstream and many Bahamian cuts (including the infamous Whale Cut) become rages. 

The incident of the Rule 62 happened during one of these "rages". You're talking about steep, confused seas and near constant 18-20 knot winds going against prevailing current that just makes for *NASTY* conditions. 

Once the front passes, you'll get 3-4 days of absolutely warm, wonderful weather (upper 70s, no humidity). Most people say the water is too cold this time of year...or they snorkel with shorty suits.


----------



## Jashley (Sep 1, 2013)

Agreed, Abaco can be quite chilly in late December.....and definitely windy enough to spoil your chances of getting to Green Turtle. Why not consider Belize? Huge sailing destination, not a ton of boats, and the weather is more predictable.


----------



## Yorksailor (Oct 11, 2009)

I agree with TimR...Grenadines are good sailing and warmer in Jan.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

St Barths this year for me


----------



## ArgleBargle (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks for all of the responses. After considering it, I have decided to leave Abaco until later in the season. Cheers!


----------



## Yachtjuno (May 26, 2013)

i vote for St Barths too. We loved it when we were there last Christmas.


----------

